# Bean to Cup Machine for 'Deli'



## Beatski (Feb 18, 2012)

All,

I have been asked to help my friend who owns a small Deli (more like a posh egg n chips place than Deli btw) to help her source a Bean to Cup machine.

My qualifications include but not limited to, enjoying coffee, and having in my possesion a Gaggia Classic and a Mazzer Supper Jolly, aeropress etc... Anyhow, around these parts that is like having a degree in Nuclear Fusion!!

So im looking to help her out.

The criteria is that:

For commercial use, but not a lot of traffic through her place, (50 per day est)

Good warranty

Serviceable and easily sourced parts

Not too expensive, at a guess approx £1,000 max

So any suggestions please, or can you point me to a good supplier that can assist.

Cheers in advance

Beatski


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

I don't really think many bean to cup machines are well built and not intended for commercial use, i'd lean towards a used commercial machine and grinder from the bay.


----------



## Beatski (Feb 18, 2012)

Rising Power, thanks,

perhaps im thinking of something else, those commercial machines that have the option for different drinks, lattes, cappuccino's etc... ive got a picture in my minds... Like I said, its more of a cafe, and the word Deli brings up images that this in fact is certainly not. A machine plus grinder in this case is definitely not an option unfortunately.


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

I mean you're probably right about a commercial machine that is essentially bean to cup, but i've only seen bean to cup machines like juras which are certainly not suitable for commercial environments as far as i'm aware.

Commercially i'd have thought something like this plus a grinder, but if that isn't an option, maybe someone can suggest something else.

http://www.laspaziale.com/english/frame_s1_en.html


----------



## Beatski (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks Rising Power, ill put it to get about the set up when i see her next on Saturday, but i know she will insist on a one touch button coffee machine.. ive just looked at

http://www.caffesociety.co.uk/cs3600f-fresh.html#video

which is similar to what i was thinking but i know that this would far exceed her budget.

any other suggestions welcome...


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

Beatski said:


> Thanks Rising Power, ill put it to get about the set up when i see her next on Saturday, but i know she will insist on a one touch button coffee machine.. ive just looked at
> 
> http://www.caffesociety.co.uk/cs3600f-fresh.html#video
> 
> ...


Yeah, note the 100 cups a day. If that's really all the use it'll be getting.

The coffee won't be comparable and i'm not sure i'd want to pay for a cup.


----------



## Beatski (Feb 18, 2012)

ive tried already to convince, but its more about convenience only, and that is the difficulty that i come up against quite a lot!!

thanks anyhow!


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

The Jura X7 would be suitable, but it's out of production now. However a used one in good condition should be under £1000. Have a look on EBay...but read the ads carefully.

Jura UK may have an ex-rental machine for sale - they're based in Colne.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

PS All the commercial Jura machines are have the prefix "X" on the model number.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Why not look for companies that are local and supply shops? There will be a rental option and built in service options.

The last thing I would do is go off on your own and buy a machine. Look to take advice as this is a commercial enterprise and your friend might think more of an intro to a commercial supplier than your suggestion, if it goes tits up!


----------



## Beatski (Feb 18, 2012)

thanks, she has been in touch with a few different places and has looked at the leasing of machines. Ill explore that a bit more with her as they are all good points. Im from Middlesbrough, any suppliers local that anybody can recommend?


----------



## CoffeeLover007 (Oct 26, 2015)

I would go for a good quality bean to cup machine that does hot chocolate etc too.

Maybe something like this http://www.tchibo-coffee.co.uk/products/solartouch-g/


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Beware: The B2C machines which do hot chocolate will use powdered milk instead of fresh liquid milk.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

What about a batch brewer and just offer filter? Bunn VP17-1 or VPR-APS? This and a grinder would be well within budget and if decent bean was used, would taste way better than anything out of a B2C.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

CoffeeLover007 said:


> I would go for a good quality bean to cup machine that does hot chocolate etc


The rest of the thread before this is from 2013. I'm cynical about this being a first post but accept I could be wrong


----------

